# Av not received my ccna certificate for 2 yrs now



## sinat (Mar 18, 2009)

House please help me on how I can receive my certificate.
I sat for the exam CCNA since November 2007, I tried the websites that was sent to me but nothing came out of it. I want to proceed to the next level CCNP but am discouraged, I went to the pro metric center where I sat for the exams but they couldn't help either. If you know how I can receive it please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## SilverDwn (Mar 27, 2009)

When you passed the exam, did you keep a copy of your score sheet? Have you got a CSCO number?


----------



## sinat (Mar 18, 2009)

yes i av CSCO number and a copy of my score sheet.


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

then you should be fine, login to your cisco account and see it.


----------

